
What If Everybody Didn't Have to Work to Get Paid? - denzil_correa
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/what-if-everybody-didnt-have-to-work-to-get-paid/393428/?utm_source=QuartzFB&amp;single_page=true
======
riprowan
Little known fact: Milton Friedman supported basic income concept as an
improvement over the welfare state.

------
Bombthecat
I would argue that the minds of quit a lot of people would implode :)

